# Writing a blog post on Ubuntu 9.10. Need your comments



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2010)

*Writing a blog post on Ubuntu 9.10. [mods. please lock this]*

Hey Digitians,

Recently I have moved to Ubuntu 9.10 on my desktop PC (as a primary OS). I am putting my experience and thoughts on this in my blog. 

And I would like to have your comments on Ubuntu 9.10.

1) NO Discussions please
2) Keep your comment inside 2 or 3 lines. 
3) No fanboyism please

Do not start any discussion in this thread. Just post your comment and I will put those comments (as they are or by slight modification) in my blog and I will mention your name and the link to your TDF profile in my blog.

Keep it coming now


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 12, 2010)

Would have liked facility to select the packages to include during installation itself (maybe as Advanced option)

Arun


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 12, 2010)

1) List the most important packages to install for *basic* use(like vlc, etc)
2) A short guide on how to install softwares. (Other than synaptic package manager, because sometimes you download software, but many people dont know how to install it)
3) Would love to read your conclusion in the end (by somewhat comparing it to windows os)


----------



## vaithy (Jan 12, 2010)

Grub2 is so pathetic it ruined our already installed distro..Why they disturbted the easiest menu.lst in Grub? Other wise it fun with me.. espeially its clones..Zeven OS(xubuntu).Linux mint 8 etc.,


----------



## Flake (Jan 12, 2010)

1) 16000+ packages available in sources. No need to download any package manually. Package Manager, Synaptic works like a charm.
2) Default Boot Loader, GRUB2 detects and configure installed OSes pretty well. No need to edit any file. Just execute _sudo update-grub_ command and it will detect OS, configure and setup multiboot itself.
3) Very helpful community. You can get help or find solution of any problem ( if there is any  ) easily.


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2010)

Airtel Mobile Office works out of the box with my Nokia 5800 + USB cable. Just connect your mobile and configure the mobile broadband connection. It already gives you a list of Operators.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 14, 2010)

Yup GRUB 2 sux in its Ubuntu avatar.. on the plus side.. please mention about the awesome anti-aliased fonts in Ubuntu and the new notification system...


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2010)

Shut down times are much lesser. My system shuts down in 3-5 seconds. Even boot up times are better. The same, however may not hold true for ancient rigs.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 16, 2010)

my post on this is almost done. Should be able to post it by tonight. Thanks guys for all your comments.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Desiibond, just faced some problems with live CDs, is there a solution for them: (Basically, I wanted to recover data on my Windows XP, because it was not starting)
1) Ubuntu: The same shitty problem with Ubuntu. Unable to mount partition. Was unable to force mount also. Can u list pls list the direct commands to force mount in Ubuntu(It was showing some unclean shutdown problem)
2) Opensuse: Was able to see all files also, but was unable to copy paste files. 
3) Sidux: The worst. Dont know what the problem with this live CD. Was even unable to see my local drives.

If possible can we discuss the solution of above problems in your blog. Would like to learn abt the solutions. And yes, I've read the rules, sorry I broke them 

(So finally, was unable to recover the data through linux live CDs in my pouch. The kaspersky bart pe live CD came to my rescue. Thanks to it that I moved my data from C: to E: and then I formatted the C: and installed XP)


----------



## desiibond (Jan 16, 2010)

huh. full day gone writing this blog 

*desiibond.blogspot.com/2010/01/from-linux-vm-on-windows-to-windows-vm.html

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

Will write a short way on how to restore data from NTFS partitions using liveCD tonight.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 17, 2010)

Supports many mobile WiFi cards. Installed it on my Dell XPS M1730 and WiFi worked out of the box.


----------

